

Show HN: Pictures That Rhyme - akaalias

A small weekend project built for fun:<p>You start with a picture and post pics that visually rhyme. Based on whatever you see fit. Of course, you can invite friends, too! Over time a stream of association emerges, the "verse"<p>The frontpage is at http://picrhyme.com/ and a good example of what happens can be found here: http://picrhyme.com/images/180/history (How to get from Helvetica to Asparagus via Woodstock!)<p>At least for me it triggers some really ticklish place in my brain, adding those picture rhymes. Maybe you'll enjoy it as much as I do.<p>Thank you for any feedback and with best wishes.
======
akaalias
And this one I like a lot, too: From fennec to MC Escher :)
<http://picrhyme.com/images/205/history>

On a sidenote: I found that a lot of my verses end up with MC Escher.

------
revorad
This is beautiful! Make it easier for people to start a rhyme by adding image
search using some APIs like Flickr, Instagram and others.

~~~
akaalias
Totally, makes good sense. What other APIs would you recommend?

~~~
revorad
All the photo sharing apps out there I guess. Twitter might also be a good
start as you get photos from pretty much all apps there. I'm not sure if they
have APIs but some other popular apps are yfrog, lockerz, picplz, dailybooth,
hipstamatic, posterous, tumblr.

Even starting with one would be great :-)

~~~
akaalias
Thank you very much!

